# al bañarse en la playa



## spielenschach

Ist diese Übersetzung richtig?
A bañarse en la playa - sich badend im Strand - 

"…se explaya por todo el cuerpo de la ninfa a bañarse en la playa. "


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:





> Ist diese Übersetzung richtig?
> A bañarse en la playa - sich badend im Strand -


¿Estás seguro/a de que es "_*a *bañarse_" y no "_*al *bañarse_"? (u otra cosa)

¿Podrías comprobarlo, y/o dar algo más de contexto?

Por lo menos en mi humilde opinión, no tendría mucho sentido usar aquí "a", pero a ver qué dicen los _Muttersprachler _a este respecto.

*Podría *ser ..._Körper der Nymphe, *die sich* am Strand/im Meer *badete*. _

Yo evitaría de todas formas el participio presente, que en principio podría valer para trasmitir la idea, pero no suena nada elegante.

Creo que nadie te contestó (pudo contestar) todavía porque el sentido de la frase, tal como la pusiste, es un poco enigmático. 

Saludos


----------



## spielenschach

> ..._Körper der Nymphe, *die sich* am Strand/im Meer *badete*._



Estoy de acuerdo con tigo. Pero el sentido es dubio. Se baña ella en el mar o al sol?
http://www.cunhasimoes.net/cp/Textos/LisboaXXI/Lisboa17.htm (línea 5)


----------



## lady jekyll

Creo que Sigianga tiene razón: la ninfa está bañándose en la playa. Así que su propuesta alemana no difiere del texto portugués. 
No comprendo cuando dices que el sentido es dubio, o sea dudoso, en cuanto a que se baña en el mar o al sol.  No veo "sol" por ninguna parte del texto que nos remites...


----------



## spielenschach

> ..._Körper der Nymphe, *die sich* am Strand/im Meer *badete*._


Estoy de acuerdo con tigo. Pero el sentido es dubio. Se baña ella en el mar o al sol?

 Más contexto:

“El manuelino se esbatimenta (…) por todo el cuerpo de la ninfa erguida, bañándose en la playa y toda ella envuelta por un enorme calabrote.

http://www.cunhasimoes.net/cp/textos/lisboaxxi/lisboa17.htm (línea 5)

Estoy elucidado. Gracias a los dos.


----------



## lady jekyll

Creo que entiendo tu duda: ¿Opinas que la frase alemana que te propone Sigianga hace dudar sobre si la ninfa se baña al sol o en el mar? En alemán, creo que para referirse al sol se dice "unter der Sonne baden" y no "am Strand/Meer baden", que significa bañarse en el mar. Pero será mejor que esperes a que te lo confirme Sigianga u otro usuario.
Saludos.


----------

